# iPad 1 help



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

Help!
My keypad on my iPad one is now in the center of my screen. I do not know what I did to get it like this but it is driving me crazy. Does anyone know hoe to fix this? I tried resetting but no luck


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

There should be a little keyboard button on the bottom right of the keyboard. Hold it down and then select dock. That'll put it back to where it's suppose to be.


----------



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

My hero!!!
Thanks,this was driving me crazy.


----------



## loveangel (Jul 19, 2011)

i remember when i had the same problem.. it made me crazy that time..lol..


----------

